# Anyone catchin at Green up lately 3/08/12



## kwalleye1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi guys I was wondering if anyone has been catchin at Greenup lately , i will have sat. off and would like to get a line wet and hopefully with a nice sauger or walleye on the other end Ha!!!! I have fished the Ky. side from shore but i have a 19 ft. center counsel Tracker and need a update on any action and if i need my boat or from shore . Thanks for any help!!!!!

kwalleye1


----------



## Bray34 (Nov 22, 2010)

Waters way up havent been out since the water is up so high but was catching a decent limit before it went up but fish were turning off around 9:30 or so


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm heading up today with a few guys from work. Hopefully I can show them a good time and at least catch a few fish.


----------



## Bray34 (Nov 22, 2010)

Bass assassins 3 in clear with green tail is where it's been bait wise also blue flake


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

Teethyfish said:


> Went yesterday from 0530-0930, started out on the point on Oh. side.Then we went on up to the white rocks before we left. This was my first shutout. In 4 hours not a single bite!
> 
> I think the water was at about 30-31 ft.We threw the entire tackle box at them producing nothing.I think the water is way too muddy, visibility is nil!
> 
> ...


This is entirely my fault! It usually takes me catching 3 or 4 before Teethy remembers how it's done. Sorry buddy, maybe I can go with you next time so at least you'll have a chance


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

i went yesterday eve. went up next to the wall caught 4 sauger i was taking a 1/2oz egg sinker on end of line and puting 2 1/4oz jigs above sinker about 1ft apart throwing over handrail again wall caught them on chart. grubs and yum dinger in pump. chart.tip on tail water was muddy the bite was slow took me 3hrs to catch 4 water is going to raise all weekend think i will wait till about wed before i try it


----------



## kwalleye1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for the update, read them and decided to go for the paper mouths and water temp at lake snowden was 52 and put 20 nice 9 to 15" specs into the live well . They are starting to stack up just outside the inlets in about 4.5 and 5.0 ft. and using slip bobbers and minnows fishing about 2.5 ft. and also using popping bobbers with a white and green tube tail. Thanks again and fish hard but fish safe !!!!
kwalleye1


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

White Bass today


----------

